# Sneak preview: Nikon D200



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Looks like it draws a lot from the Nikon D2x pro camera...

http://www.dearingfilm.com/d200.html

I'm secretly lusting after the macro flash. W00t.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Leaked photos but no leaked specs?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I don't know, they allrooksame  :angel:


----------



## ___lk___ (Dec 21, 2001)

did they (finally) ditch the plastic body? hard to tell.


----------



## j2 (Jun 13, 2003)

alee said:


> I'm secretly lusting after the macro flash. W00t.


You're not very good at keeping a secret...


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

___lk___ said:


> did they (finally) ditch the plastic body? hard to tell.


Well, you could just buy a D2h, D2hs or D2x if you want a ruggedized body.

But then again, didn't you switch to Canon?


----------



## ___lk___ (Dec 21, 2001)

alee said:


> Well, you could just buy a D2h, D2hs or D2x if you want a ruggedized body.
> 
> But then again, didn't you switch to Canon?


yes, largely b/c the build quality of canon is/was better for the same money, in my opinion... u don't have to spend $2k to get proper SLR construction. 

..and the lenses twist on the right way.


----------



## Nbtstatic (Oct 9, 2002)

Any speculation as to where they'll price the new VR?

I may sell my D70 kit lens in favor of the new on if it's reasonable.

NB


----------



## tejenkins (Feb 4, 2003)

Both the D200 and the new VR lense were announced today. I think the lense is going for $700.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

:yawn: 


.


----------



## j2 (Jun 13, 2003)

DPreview just posted a sneak preview of the D200...

http://www.dpreview.com/articles/nikond200/


----------



## Nbtstatic (Oct 9, 2002)

Gotta have this new lens.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

It looks sexy. I like it.  But, does it take good aim-and-shoot pictures, or do I have to fool around with the speed and aperture settings?


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Dave 330i said:


> But, does it take good aim-and-shoot pictures, or do I have to fool around with the speed and aperture settings?


It's going to cost in the neighborhood of $1700. Based on that question, the camera probably isn't for you, but it ought to take great point-and-shoot pictures.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

FenPhen said:


> It's going to cost in the neighborhood of $1700. Based on that question, the camera probably isn't for you, but it ought to take great point-and-shoot pictures.


 Without a lens, even. I think Nikon is going to market the 17-55 f2.8 DX AF-S as the kit lens for the D200, so add another $1200-1300ish to that $1700 for the price of the standard kit.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

FenPhen said:


> It's going to cost in the neighborhood of $1700. Based on that question, the camera probably isn't for you, but it ought to take great point-and-shoot pictures.


I think I'm going to get its brother, D2X, with the don't mess with me look. It's much bigger and heavier.


----------



## Nbtstatic (Oct 9, 2002)

Anyone want to pick up my D70 body? :eeps:


----------



## j2 (Jun 13, 2003)

Dave 330i said:


> It looks sexy. I like it.  But, does it take good aim-and-shoot pictures, or do I have to fool around with the speed and aperture settings?


You might have to "fool around" with settings and stuff on the D2X, since they're aren't any "idiot" modes. PASM only.


----------



## Nbtstatic (Oct 9, 2002)

Nbtstatic said:


> Anyone want to pick up my D70 body? :eeps:


Sold, that was quick. :rofl:

Anyone else pre-ordered?


----------



## Nbtstatic (Oct 9, 2002)

Think this will fit in my pocket? :rofl:


----------

